#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-04
<daniel__> ongolaBoy: salut
<daniel__> le weekend a été ?
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB
<ongolaBoy> on ne t'a pas vu vendredi soir
<daniel__> yep
<daniel__> c'est le boulot!
<daniel__> avec la saison de pluie je fais face à la foudre !!!
<ongolaBoy> les archives des conversations de vendredi dernier http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/07/01/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<indy21> hello
<septox> hi
<indy21> comment on faire pour mettre a jour son depot local??
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pour le mettre à jour, il te faut synchroniser avec une source plus récente
<indy21> dc j'utililse les sources sur le net??
<ongolaBoy> sinon, tu peux aussi faire des mises à jours 'locales' de ton poste en rajoutant dans ton sources.list des lignes vers des dépôts sur internet
<ongolaBoy> non..pour le dépôt, ça ne passe pas par un sources.list
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> il faut bien comprendre qu'il s'agit ni plus ni moins qu'un ensemble de fichiers accessibles par un serveur web
<ongolaBoy> so ....
<indy21> l'idée c'est de faire une sorte de proxy pr les mise a jour
<indy21> faire une mise a jour périodik du dépot
<ongolaBoy> si c'est dans un réseau, je te conseille d'utiliser apt-cacher sur une machine vers laquelle tous tes postes pointeront
<ongolaBoy> c'est moins lourd qu'un miroir (et économique pour ta bande passnte) et ça te permet de ne récupérer que ce que tu as l'habitude d'utiliser dans ton réseau
 * septox se rapelle qu'on voulait faire une session a ce niveau
<ongolaBoy> septox: en effet
 * indy21 se demande pourkoi c'est resté des les nuages 
 * septox se souvient aussi que le mail pr ringo n'est pas encore passe
<septox> indy21: tu veux dire ds le cloud ? pr plus de performance je dirais :D
<indy21> lol
<septox> non, priorites et time settings
<ongolaBoy> indy21: en général ce sont les apprenants qui ne se manifestent pas souvent.. et du coup le prof pense à autre chose ;)
<septox> on a ca sur le radar (coe on dit ici)
<septox> daniel__: mboloo
 * indy21 espère ke ca viendra
<daniel__> septox: mboloo
 * septox se deplace de quelques metres
 * indy21 lit la doc sur apt-cacher
 * indy21 décale un peu vers la boutik du coin
<ariabbas> **** Hi ****
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour willy cmnt tu vas?
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: bonjour. je suis là
<ongolaBoy> tu vas faire des jaloux, faut saluer tout le monde une fois ;)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: OK
<ariabbas> septox: hi
<ariabbas> septox: *** sa fait un bail ***
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Laisse le me saluer lol
<septox> .
<septox> on dit koi ?
<ariabbas> septox: cava
<ariabbas> septox: la routine
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-05
<ariabbas> **** hi ****
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: djà en poste
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ....
<swell> $cle=md5(microtime(TRUE)*100000);
 * swell oups dslé lé gars mauvaise destination
<IzaneFG> swell: heu... tu as recommencé à boire en plein travail? :)
<arsdy237> hello
<swell> izaneFG: comment tu a su?
<IzaneFG> Hi all :)
<arsdy237> swell: ton ndem là est où?
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> @+
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: Ping! Juste pour te casser les pieds. Je sais pas pourquoi je fais le ping! mais bon Re-Ping quand même :D
<arsdy237> IzaneFG: ongolaBoy: faut être équitable, après le Ping, faut bien le UISS, dc....PINGUISS !!!
<ongolaBoy> merci les gars :)
<IzaneFG> ;)
<swell> arsdy237: après le ping il faut le UISS, lol
<arsdy237> meme à la pause coe ça il n'ya aucune jolie créature par ici?
<ariabbas> ...
<IzaneFG> !!! :)
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-06
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-07
<ariabbas> *** hi ***
<ongolaBoy> aïl :)
<ariabbas> ie
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-08
<septox> hi
<indy21> hi
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy:mon pb de sources n'est tjrs pas résolu
<septox> brice83: hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: avais tu suivi mes recommendations ?
<indy21> .
<indy21> oui
<ongolaBoy> brice83: salut... c'est toi ou ton robot qui se connecte à 3 h du mat ? :P
<indy21> j'ai remplacé le fichier sources.list
<indy21> mais  rien
<septox> uhmm
<indy21> il me demande tjrs de me connecter a internet
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as changé le sources.list ?
<indy21> oui
<ongolaBoy> si tu dis l'avoir changé, alors ça signifie que tu utilises aussi un autre dépôt.. et certainement que c'est situé dans le repertoire /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ongolaBoy> de plus , ton système se connecte pour chercher quelles infos exactement ?
<indy21> j'utilise medibuntu
<indy21> mais je l'ai décoché de la liste des sources
<ongolaBoy> hum... toi, tu aimes beaucoup le graphique hein :) .. Mais bon ce n'est pas grave
<septox> lol
<ongolaBoy> vérifie ce que je viens de te dire au sujet de la présence d'autres fichiers dans le dossier /etc/apt
<indy21> lol
<indy21> ah je vois
<indy21> il y a aussi une source pr google chrome
 * ongolaBoy pense qu'il peut compter sur le bout des doigts le nombre de fois qu'il utilise synaptic pour gérer ses paquets
<ongolaBoy> et ben, voilà !
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, vérifie bien tous les dépôts que tu pourrais utiliser
<septox> power to the console !
<ongolaBoy> septox: ++1
 * indy21 thinks that septox is a crazy guy
<brice83> salut a tous
<indy21> brice83:salut
<brice83> @ongolaboy: 3 h c'est l'heure a laquelle j'ai eteind le pc, je suppose qu'a la sortie de veille de l'écran pidgin s'est connecté
 * septox thinks that indy21 think crazy stuffs : of course everyone is a little crazy
<indy21> kelk'un sait comment installer tweetdeck sans adobe air?
<septox> indy21: voila les crazy guys de position de 3h du matin qui parlent
<ongolaBoy> :D
<indy21> :))
<brice83> =))
 * indy21 a parlé ds le désert
<septox> .
<septox> indy21: non , apparement c'est un application adobe-air
<ongolaBoy> pour tweetdeck ? si c'est adobe air est un prérequis, comment veux tu installer sans ? Moi je n'y touche pas en tout cas
 * indy21 wait ke adobe air finisse de télécharger
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hi :)
<ongolaBoy> tu émerges :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: en quelques sortes j'avais déjà trop exagéré
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: il faut que j'update sur les activités
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: c'est comme tu veux hein...
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai lu la pour les tricots. mais la date est apparement passée
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: as-tu une idée si c'est encore possible de se signaler pour
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: oui.. je crois que tu peux encore voir avec arsène
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: donne moi une date limit STP pour que je puisse savoir si à cette date je serai credible pour l'achat d'un tricot
<ongolaBoy> la date limite est passée, je vais te faire un texto pour que te donner le numéro d'arsène. tu verras avec lui
<ongolaBoy> normalement c'est cette semaine qu'il devait faire la production
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai pas vu le contact de Arsene par j'ai vu celui de tnjulius
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  je dois partir. on se prend apres
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: merci pour le contact
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-03
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-04
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> hi
<IzaneFG> hi!
<sovo> hu
<ongolaBoy> 'lut
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-05
<sovo> pourquoi je vois 2 IzaneFG ?? il a fait comment pour pirater le Canal ?
<IzaneFG> :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-06
<septox> salut les gars
<septox> ping general pour ceux qui sont la : ongolaBoy ariabbas sovo
<sovo> pong
<sovo> septox: pong
<septox> je crois que les autres st la sans etre la
<septox> lol
<sovo> je crois aussi
<septox> testeur: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: de temps en temps là
<valdesjo> slt
<septox> slt
<sovo> heinnnn y'a un testeur ??
<septox> j'ai look sir mon calendrier et je me suis vaguement rappeller que normalementon devait avoir irc meeting today
<sovo> c le mm genre de testeur la que je connais ?
<valdesjo> lool! il est où coe ça?
<septox> et de facon generale comment relancer les activites
<ongolaBoy> ok
<sovo> bonne question
<valdesjo> ..
<septox> on disait svt au lycee : "silence de mort" ou bien "le diable passe"
<septox> :D
<valdesjo> lool
<valdesjo> gar siouplait c koi l'ordre du jour?
<septox> valdesjo: est ce qu'on a mm un ordre du jour ?
<septox> on speak seulement sur cmt relancer les activites
<valdesjo> ah ok
 * septox se demande prkoi un ubunteros se connecte depuis un serveur smtp => user@smtp.ndere......
<ongolaBoy> septox: hum... en fait il n'est pas derrière le serveur smtp
<ongolaBoy> mais étant donné que de là où il se connecte, il n y a qu'une seule adresse publique
<ongolaBoy> pour la résolution inverse de l'IP c'est le nom du serveur SMTP qui a été choisie
<ongolaBoy> mais le serveur smtp en lui même est «loin derrière» dans le réseau :)
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Ngaound%C3%A9r%C3%A9/Plan pour ceux que ça intéresse
<septox> ah ok mais c'est coe si on se balade avec un ecriteau " venez prendre possesiosn de mon smtp"
<septox> bon revenons a nos moutons
<ongolaBoy> moi, je n'ai vraiment pas de solution miracle. Je constate seulement l'apathie des gens..
<ongolaBoy> mais j'étais tout de même content de lire un mail d' ariabbas dans barcamp-cm récemment :)
<ongolaBoy> juste pour dire que je fais ce que je peux à mon niveau
<septox> .
<septox> je pense que nous devona laisser un peu les jeunes s'exprimer et les encodrer un peu, automatiser bcp de choses pr faciliter le flux d'informations
<indy21> hello
<dpmasters> hi all
<septox> hi
<septox> on discute de cmt relancer les activites ubuntu-cm de facon efficace
<septox> bcp lisent seulement
<dpmasters> ok
<indy21> ca fait longtemp
<dpmasters> j' étais sur twitter
<dpmasters> et j' ai vu le msg qui disait " qu' il y' a tjs des gens sur l' irc "
<indy21> bon ba c'est pa de ma fote je travailler chez un microsoft "partner"
<dpmasters> indy21: slt
<indy21> dpmasters: coment va?
<dpmasters> bien
<dpmasters> et toi ?
<indy21> dpmasters: ca essaye. le boulo n'est pa facile
<dpmasters> ok
<indy21> septox parlait de relancer les activités de ubuntu-cm.
<dpmasters> septox: on en est ou par rapport  au " relancement des activites ubuntu-cm de facon efficace "
<sovo> .
<septox> .
<indy21> heu.. y a encor kelk'un?
<sovo> moi
<ariabbas> .
<septox> donc personne ne dit rien
<septox> ?
<septox> bref pr moi il faut pas seulement organiser des releases a chaque fois
<septox> mais essayer de work sur des projets ensemble => communauté et activites
<septox> et tout cela de tel en sorte que n'importe qui puisse facilement s'integrer
<septox> automatiser certaines taches => le temps est investi ailleurs
<indy21> septox a tt a fait raison
<indy21> mais on est tjrs bloké a nivo lorsk on veu mettre cela en pratik, c'est le mank de ressources
<sovo> suis d'accord avec toi indy21
<septox> dc cmt se procurer les ressources necessaires ?
<indy21> on ne peut otomatiser certaines taches ke lorske l'on a la maitrise complete des ressources qui y sont liées
<septox> on a eu bcp de belles idees et c'est justement la que ns sommes souvent bloque
<indy21> septox: je pens ke c'est le souci majeur. un sponsoring annuel? une cotisation des membres?
<sovo> hummm encore les mm idees/pb
<sovo> association, sponsoring, cotisations des membres
<septox> indy21: je vois que tu veux faire fuir les gens hein, le probleme je pense n'est pas au niveau financier, car on peut faire des petits trucs sans avoir de gros moyens , par exple "rencontres physiques" chacun vient et on echange (et par exple il y a le net on communique sur le irc)
<septox> on peut evoluer avec des moyens moindre
<indy21> hé pardon. ne fuyez pa!
<septox> et si le sponsoring ou la cotisation des membres arrive alors on booste avec
<septox> non je crois que ceux qui st la ne fuient pas => puisqu'ils sont la
<septox> lol
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> le mieux c'est de recenser alor les activités a effectuer pr le futur
<septox> ok
<indy21> d ou ma kestion, k'est k'une communauté en pays PPTE peu faire?
 * indy21 se di k'il va fair un tr du coté du wiki ubuntu
<septox> k'est k'une communauté en pays PPTE peu faire? => promouvoir ubuntu voila notre but mais alors cmt ? les releases sont biens, mais faudrait aussi booster le cote social et community de la loco
<septox> rencontre physique
<septox> projets
 * septox pense que PPTE n'est pas une fatalité et un etat final 
<septox> le brasil se developpe en partie en utilisant les logiciels libre
<septox> http://www.debian.org/devel/developers.loc
<septox> je ne sais pas s'il y a correlation entre nombre de developer/enthousiats open source et niveau economique sur la carte du lien precedent
<septox> on peut faire bcp de choses et avons les capacites, faut s'organiser pr le faire
<septox> .
<septox> par exple, le journal etait bien mais trop ds la mise en place
<septox> le wiki a des infos, mais pas trop actualiser
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy doit bouger .. ne sera plus en ligne avant au mieux 24h :)
<ongolaBoy> en ce qui me concerne, en septembre je continuerais ce qu'il y aura lieu de faire :)
<septox> .
<arsdy237> hello
<arsdy237> a va la famille?
<septox> arsdy237: hi
<arsdy237> j'espère que vous n'avez pas tout mangé hein!
<arsdy237> donnez pr moi alors :D
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<ronald> comment vous allez les gars?
<septox> ronald: hi
<septox> la forme ?
<ronald> @septox yes!!
<ronald> hé @izane long time hein..
 * IzaneFG tient, on confond l'irc à twitter avec les '@' :-/
<IzaneFG> ronald: ze soui là :)
<ronald> ça arrive les confusions...
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-07
<ariabbas> ...
<node> lu
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-01
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bjr.faut passer récuperer ton disque quand tu veux
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  okay thanks d'avance
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: hi
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: tu bouges à kel heure?
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: est -ce que à 17h30 tu seras encore là?
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: oui, je serais encore là
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: ok à tout à l'heure donc
<septox> ping
<septox> le irc mensuel est deja ce  jeudi
<septox> vs avez des points ?
<ongolaBoy> on pourra parler du projet reptower
<ongolaBoy> sinon, je suis un peu débordé (mais ça c'est pas une news :D )
<septox> uhmm
<septox> je demandais parceque je constate que tout le monde n'est pas en place koi
<septox> je file
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-02
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> 'lut
<ariabbas> .
 * indy21 se demande s'il y a meeting irc ce mois.
<simplice_ndere> on pourrai en programmer une
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> septox: hi
<simplice_ndere> je voulais savoir ce qu'il en ait du projet pour la mise en place d'un depot ubuntu au Cameroun
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai pas encore tester le depot que tu m'as remis. dès que c'est fait je te tiens au courant
<septox> .
<septox> simplice_ndere: encore la
<septox> ?
<septox> les mirroirs st fait pas ongolaBoy et ari : chacun membre peut les recuperer lors des releases et rencontres physique
<septox> neo31: bien venu dans la matrice
<neo31> hey septox
<neo31> :)
<neo31> ah y en a ongolaBoy aussi :)
<neo31> salut a tous :)
<neo31> comment allez vous ?
<simplice_ndere> septox: oui suis encore la
<simplice_ndere> neo31: je vais bien pour ma part
<neo31> vous etes encore actifs au cameroun :) tjr le meme groupe :)
<neo31> y en a pas d'autres ubuntistes !?
<simplice_ndere> septox: je parle du projet  sur le "repTower"
<ongolaBoy> neo31: d'autres ubunteros ?? parfois il y en a qui se joignent quand ils peuvent
<neo31> :)
<neo31> nice :)
<neo31> vous faite des activites au cameroun?
<neo31> quels sorte d'activites? :)
<ongolaBoy> hum.. ces derniers temps.. c'est un peu discret si je puis dire
<ongolaBoy> on n'a pas toujours le temps de formaliser ou bien de mettre en ligne ce qui est fait
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-03
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-04
<swellep> bjr le monde
<IzaneFG> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<Neo31`> sory last time i had an emergency and i had to leave ongolaBoy
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> Neo31`: pas de soucis. moi je suis sur cette fenêtre de temps en temps ;)
<Neo31`> :)
<Neo31`> ariabbas, c'est un systeme de pointage ? ^^
<ongolaBoy> Neo31`: tu parles du "." ? Nous l'utilisons souvent pour signifier qu'on a lu tout ce qui est écrit jusquà ce niveau et qu'on n'a rien à rajouter
<Neo31`> je me rappel mnt :)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-06
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-06-30
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-02
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ;)
<ongolaBoy> ............................
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-03
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-04
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-06-30
<qwebirc34871> bonjour
<qwebirc34871> un question
<qwebirc34871> comment rejoindre un autre salon irc a patir de celui en cours d'utilisation
<qwebirc34871> merci davance pour vos reponse
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> toutes les commandes commencent par '/' que tu saisis dans la barre de tchat
<ongolaBoy> exemple si tu veux changer ton nom tu tapes '/nick mon.Pseudo'
<ongolaBoy> ça changera qwebirc34871 en _mon.Pseudo_
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux changer de salon tu tapes '/join #nomDuSalonIrc' et ça t'amènera dans le salon que tu souhaites
<Akhenaton> merci willy pour le coup de main
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: de rien.. je vois que tu me connais
<Akhenaton> patrick kouobou pour vous servir boss
<ongolaBoy> ok  :) Bienvenue
<Akhenaton> oohhh jy sui depuis deja deux ans mais sous un autre nom parfois avec le nom que la plateforme m'attribue automatiquement
<ariabbas> .
<abakamousa> bonjour tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> bonjour abakamousa
<indy21> bonjour
<abakamousa> quelqu'un pourrait il avoir une idée sur le  pourquoi des copies de grande taille (plus de 80 giga ) sur ubuntu plante toujours la machine
<indy21> abakamousa : tu utilise quelle version de ubuntu ?
<Akhenaton> c'est la même question que j'allait le lui démandé mais il s'est déconnecté
<Akhenaton> a savoir la distribution qu'il utilise
<Akhenaton> et la version
<Akhenaton> indy21 y'aurait il une solution a son pb
<indy21> ca peut etre lié au systeme de fichiers qu'il utilise
<Akhenaton> ext3? ou ext4?
<indy21> Akhenaton: pas vraiment. plutôt une copie sur une partition qui est en fat32.
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-01
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1> ~ongolaBoy:
<coco1> salut
<ongolaBoy> coco1: salut
<coco1> je vois que tu as encore bougé la date du Lab là
<ongolaBoy> oui..
<ongolaBoy> pas dispo le 25
<coco1> En fait, comme je dis souvent, moi je préfère penser un peu grand, comme ça on programme ce qu'on a le moyens de faire dans un premier temps; ainsi, les fois d'après on aura au moins réduit une bonne partie de brainstorming
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-02
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-04
<ariabbas> .
